# Sasuke vs Zoro



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm going to do this one first, but then I'll be doing a Sasuke vs. Sanji one next.

No real description.  Normal battle.

Keep in mind Zoro can go all out, and so can Sasuke.  

I guess you can say they are bloodlusted, I mean if they are going to fight, it is to the death so interpret that as you want.  

Use Calcs if you can, and don't say stupid stuff like "Zoro rapes" or "Sasuke rapes".  If you say someone wins, please do us all a favor, and explain why.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 30, 2014)

Can Zoro break Sauce's Susanoo?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 30, 2014)

Sauce can actually solo the strawhats.  He gets naruto km speed which is 3 digit he is not speedblitzing anyone but he isn't getting Normally hit either.
sasuke gets island level+ with ps or something while zoro is just town + .
Better match would be wb (though i think this already was done)
and any sauce vs zoro and naruto vs luffy are current banned


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 30, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Sauce can actually solo the strawhats. * He gets naruto km speed which is 3 digit he is not speedblitzing anyone but he isn't getting Normally hit either.
> sasuke gets island level+ with ps or something* while zoro is just town + .
> Better match would be wb (though i think this already was done)
> and any sauce vs zoro and naruto vs luffy are current banned



Why does he get those?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 30, 2014)

Its funny how weak sasuke is compared to current naruto, but kishimoto keeps giving him hype anyway. If this was naruto it would be a massive stomp, actually naruto stomps a large Amount of one piece high tiers at the same time, sasuke not so much.

Regardless Sasuke wins genjutsu+Susuanno arrow spam+black flames spam=gg.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 30, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Sauce can actually solo the strawhats.  He gets naruto km speed which is 3 digit he is not speedblitzing anyone but he isn't getting Normally hit either.
> *sasuke gets island level*+ with ps or something while zoro is just town + .
> Better match would be wb (though i think this already was done)
> and any sauce vs zoro and naruto vs luffy are current banned



Nope . Sasuke never showed he could do this, the only time he hurt Juubito was with something that bypassed Juubito's Durability and Sasuke is by no means equal to Nardo, Nardo would rape him .


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 30, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Nope . Sasuke never showed he could do this, the only time he hurt Juubito was with something that bypassed Juubito's Durability and Sasuke is by no means equal to Nardo, Nardo would rape him .


His susanno showed enough durability to change blows with juubito and he is said to be hashirama level (nardo still rapes with country level attacks, of course)


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 30, 2014)

What hashirama level? Where did you get that?.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 30, 2014)

Sasuke rapes.

He gets scaled to that comfortably.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 30, 2014)

No he doesn't like SM Nardo doesn't get scaled to that and is > Deidara . Because Deidara's power was resumed to DC, and even when Sauce fought him, Sauce would have died almost every fucking attack .


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 30, 2014)

Did you read the comments?
The yield is 12Gt. Manda gets half of that.
PS gets scaled to Manda.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2014)

his PS should get scaling from either EMS Madara, BM Nardo or both





and we can scale Madaras PS from Madaras meteor = petaton = continental PS Sauce






*Spoiler*: __ 



Flutter Hero


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 30, 2014)

> and we can scale Madaras PS from Madaras meteor = petaton = continental PS Sauce



How about no


----------



## Source (Mar 30, 2014)

do you still think petaton meteor is legit, Flutter?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2014)

either way, the Sauce PS should be at least island level


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 30, 2014)

Isn't Sasuke equal to Bijuu Naruto?

I don't think Zoro can stand up to someone of that caliber....sadly...

Also on a separate note are people still trying to say Minato has continent level durability because of not getting shattered by Madara's kick?


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 30, 2014)

yeah,Zoro would lose to sasuke.sanji would lose too.you don't need to make another thread.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 30, 2014)

Everyone lower than Admiral level would lose to Sasuke.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 30, 2014)

How fast is Sasuke and no you don't need to be admiral tier to beat him... if you have the sufficient hax and speed, you can defeat him


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 30, 2014)

BM Naruto has been steamrolling through everything since the war started until he got to Obito, Sasuke has been having some trouble with somewhat weaker opponents. Kishi is trying to make them seem equal (he even had Juugo work with Sasuke to make him relevant) but it's pretty obvious that they aren't. Sasuke can still solo the Strawhats


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 30, 2014)

If Kakashi can beat Whitebeard, then Sasuke gets an easy victory against Zorro.


PS
Lurk more TC.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 30, 2014)

The only reason Kakashi stands any chance against Whitebeard is because of Kamui. What does that have to do with Sasuke?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 30, 2014)

Kakashi beats WB by BFR... thats his only advantage... thats a terrible comparison


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 30, 2014)

Lol at scaling sauce ps's to madara.
Let us also scale konohamaru's rasengan to naruto's if that's the case.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 30, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Kakashi beats WB by BFR... thats his only advantage... thats a terrible comparison





SuperTacocat said:


> The only reason Kakashi stands any chance against Whitebeard is because of Kamui. What does that have to do with Sasuke?


I tried scaling a bit, Sasuke kept up with Naruto while they were fighting Juubito.
If Gaara can keep up with Kakashi why not an Uchihs with EMS?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I think Flutter's one of the most reasonable posters around here



*Spoiler*: __ 



              .


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 30, 2014)

I never understood that meme, would you explain what it means in this context ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2014)

Gaben is looking into your soul right now


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 30, 2014)

I can feel it . But what does it mean ?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 30, 2014)

The gabe powah.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 30, 2014)

I still don't understand ... But well ...


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 30, 2014)

Amaratsu clad susanno sasuke is coming for zero  what does he do go!!!!!


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 30, 2014)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Amaratsu clad susanno sasuke is coming for *zero*  what does he do go!!!!!



"Zero" solo's


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> It's kinda obvious sasuke is equal to naruto in some way's & in my book's his PS should easily be scaled to BM naruto (not BSM)
> 
> But it really doesn't matter if he get's scaling actually. if some folks think it's hard to accept BM level sauce. They will also find it hard to grasp when sauce get his power up sooner or later & ( "might"damage jubidara which means exaton saucegay)
> 
> Folk's here are denying the inevitable



Yea it just aggravates me but to their defense Kishi could have done a better job by showing some ps feats before ps and bsm fusion..


----------



## Chad (Mar 30, 2014)

Gon gets scaled to Rose because he's considered a threat to Meruem.

That standard would scale Sasuke to Madara because he's considered a threat to Madara by two people, Orochimaru and Tobirama.

And by Madara; Kishi obviously meant EMS Madara + Kyuubi, which is country+.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 30, 2014)

A huge theme of the first half of the manga is that hard work can surpass raw talent. Naruto has trained tirelessly to master all of his power-ups while Sasuke's been handed a lot of his. Combine that with Kishimoto's less than adequate promotion of Sasuke's current standing, and you're really going to blame the fans for insisting that Sasuke shouldn't be scaled from Naruto?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 30, 2014)

Scale, Scale everything


----------



## Krippy (Mar 30, 2014)

Sauce hops in Susano'o and cuts his face off.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2014)

That and he gets cremation.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 30, 2014)

Astral said:


> Gon gets scaled to Rose because he's considered a threat to Meruem.
> 
> That standard would scale Sasuke to Madara because he's considered a threat to Madara by two people, Orochimaru and Tobirama.
> 
> And by Madara; Kishi obviously meant EMS Madara + Kyuubi, which is country+.



Gon shouldn't be scaled to the Rose by a statement like that (the Royal Guards consider everything a threat to the king) and Sasuke should be scaled to MS Madara at best (in regards to his MS abilities only)


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 30, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Oh I see, that actually makes sense .
> HeavyMetalThunder - I think Flutter was kidding, he's one of the most reasonable posters around here ... Only behind me, of course
> And why people are saying that Sauce and Nardo are equals ? Nardo fought for the whole damn war by now and showed multiple things while Sasuke couldn't even give trouble enough for Madara/Juubi/Juubito/Juudara .


They aren't.  Sauce best shit is ps which is Island+ durability while nardo is country level at both dc and durability.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 30, 2014)

I know they're not . I said " Why are people saying " ...


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2014)

No but Kishi is potraying them as equals and that's enough for Sasuke to rape.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 30, 2014)

Just to note being portrayed as equals doesn't necessary mean they are equals.

One can still be superior to the other


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 30, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Just to note being portrayed as equals doesn't necessary mean they are equals.
> One can still be superior to the other


Gives more than enough base for his ps getting scaled to ms madara which has the island+ thing though.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Just to note being portrayed as equals doesn't necessary mean they are equals.
> 
> One can still be superior to the other



I'm just pointing out what Kishi is pointing out, Sasuke was still learning how to use his Ems so obviously not but it's still enough to rape...


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 30, 2014)

Zoro cannot bust through susanoo(which can regenerate with a thought), one shot sasuke, all the while avoiding amaterasu/enton bombardments.

Basically he loses. Wait until he(and everyone in the M3 for that matter) get better feats please.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 30, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> No but Kishi is potraying them as equals and that's enough for Sasuke to rape.



Kishi didn't really portray them as equal....

 Considering Kishi only used amaterasu for sasuke which technically ignores defense. and needed Jugyo(?what his name again)'s help to power up his susanoo... and when he was alone what happened to him, he got stabbed at the stomach without even being able to touch madara and hashirama powered him up.... The gap is still pretty large...


----------



## Sablés (Mar 30, 2014)

Zoro is not getting better feats any time soon

Like Kenpachi, their fighting styles aren't centered on DC nor are they visually impressive they simply get powerscaled to whatever they tank/destroy.

Sauce owns this matchup. A regular sharingan genjutsu should be enough.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 30, 2014)

Both naruto and sasuke got one-shotted by rebirthed madara so what does that prove.

Naruto would destroy sasuke though...i need PS feats before i take him seriously enough to put him as a top tier.

@Sables uh yeah something like that. No AoE kinda fucks you over(third raikage got lucky as hell).


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 30, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Zoro is not getting better feats any time soon
> 
> Like Kenpachi, their fighting styles aren't centered on DC nor are they visually impressive they simply get powerscaled to whatever they tank/destroy.



Tell that to 2012 Mihawk 

One Piece isn't a verse in which sword fights are time. Zoro could very well pull good yields out of his ass, regardless of what his style is traditionally contingent to.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 30, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Tell that to 2012 Mihawk



Not my faults you gaiz couldn't calc for shit


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 30, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Isn't Sasuke equal to Bijuu Naruto?


Current Sasuke is a bit below BM Naruto. He has inferior DC, speed, and strength compared to BM Naruto.

However, he isn't that far below. His Perfect Susano'o likely scales to Madara's which has between City-Island Level firepower.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 30, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Not my faults you gaiz couldn't calc for shit


Uh, no. You entirely missed the point of that post.

Mihawk has virtually the same style as Zoro, and in 2012 he had one of the highest DC feats in the manga.

What are you talking about, anyway? That calc was made _before_ I joined.

And how are you even gonna tell me? I've done more calcs in half a week than you've ever done


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 30, 2014)

Madara >>>>>>>>>>> Sauce.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Kishi didn't really portray them as equal....
> 
> Considering Kishi only used amaterasu for sasuke which technically ignores defense. and needed Jugyo(?what his name again)'s help to power up his susanoo... and when he was alone what happened to him, he got stabbed at the stomach without even being able to touch madara and hashirama powered him up.... The gap is still pretty large...



First of all he did and we don't know what Hashi gave him so not a good point,  he didn't need juggo when he used Ps..


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 30, 2014)

He needs jugo to damage juubi.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Madara >>>>>>>>>>> Sauce.



You won't be talking that shit when Sauce gets that powerup.


----------



## Chad (Mar 30, 2014)

Not Juubi perse, but the Juubi jins.

Sasuke was already harming exaton Juubi with his Enton.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 30, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Uh, no. You entirely missed the point of that post.
> 
> Mihawk has virtually the same style as Zoro, and in 2012 he had one of the highest DC feats in the manga.



The hawk is a Top-tier and Oda _does _value consistency in his work. Zolo isn't reaching those heights _any time soon._

He does within this year and I'll admit Sauce is a half decent character i.e not happening m8 



> What are you talking about, anyway? That calc was made _before_ I joined.
> 
> And how are you even gonna tell me? I've done more calcs in half a week than you've ever done



Semantics.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 30, 2014)

Astral said:


> Not Juubi perse, but the Juubi jins.
> 
> Sasuke was already harming exaton Juubi with his Enton.


If you call minor irritation 'harming', yes. Not to mention Sasuke needed Naruto's Futon: Cho Odama Rasenshuriken to power up his Enton flames for that.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 30, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Current Sasuke is a bit below BM Naruto. He has inferior DC, speed, and strength compared to BM Naruto.
> 
> However, he isn't that far below. His Perfect Susano'o likely scales to Madara's which has between City-Island Level firepower.



Only a bit? Naruto is well above him atm


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 30, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> The hawk is a Top-tier and Oda _does _value consistency in his work. Zolo isn't reaching those heights _any time soon._



We're not talking about him reaching top-tier status, we're talking about his style (not) allowing him DC feats 

Not to say he _will_ offer any kind of boost. But I find it kind of weird that you'd assert he couldn't because of his style when his style is just as fruitful as most other styles in the verse


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 30, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> If you call minor irritation 'harming', yes. Not to mention Sasuke needed Naruto's Futon: Cho Odama Rasenshuriken to power up his Enton flames for that.


I can't understand the point anymore. 
> Sauce nedding a chakra combination from a stronger technique to get a country level + attack doesn't means he himself doesn't have his island +.
>Rebirth madara was a freaking sennin Mode and "killed" a regular sauce w/out ps. (Way above regular alive ms madara which is the one we are scalling sauce ps from btw.)


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 30, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> He needs jugo to damage juubi.


Which means he needs jugo to get country + 
Are they trying to argue he can get scalled to Naruto country level without the power ups? If so he can't by now. Can't we Just wait for gai death and rs nardo/sauce so we can get the moon level sauce.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 30, 2014)

Don't believe I'm actually doing this, smh 



> Zoro is not getting better feats *any time soon*
> 
> Like Kenpachi, their fighting styles aren't centered on DC nor are they visually impressive they simply get powerscaled to whatever they tank/destroy.



Bolded was stating that Zolo's Destructive feats won't be visually improving in the near future. Reason being is that his fighting style is less prone to DC than others, not that they do not exist. And this is usually the case, Zoro battles yield next to nothing via feats and are usually powerscaled from Luffy.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 30, 2014)

What are you, clairvoyant? 

You're also saving face by saying "any time soon"; OP has 10 more years 

It will be my personal goal to find moderately impressive DC feats for Zoro hereafter


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 30, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> I can't understand the point anymore.
> > Sauce nedding a chakra combination from a stronger technique to get a country level + attack doesn't means he himself doesn't have his island +.
> >Rebirth madara was a freaking sennin Mode and "killed" a regular sauce w/out ps. (Way above regular alive ms madara which is the one we are scalling sauce ps from btw.)


Wind powers up Fire. That's the POINT of Enton: Rasenshuriken (not using that ridiculously long name). Naruto's Futon powers up Sasuke's Enton to the point where Juubi can get irritated.

Sasuke doesn't fully get EMS Madara's Susano'o powerscaling since we still don't know the limits that his PS can do. All we can do is assume is around Island level.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 30, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Which means he needs jugo to get country +
> Are they trying to argue he can get scalled to Naruto country level without the power ups? If so he can't by now. Can't we Just wait for gai death and rs nardo/sauce so we can get the moon level sauce.



Lolno.
It's just that juubi's really weak against natural energy shit.
That doesn't make him country+.
Even nardo's rasengan(fused with natural shit) was able to damage juubito.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 30, 2014)

to be honest, Zoro hasn't fought anyone noteworthy yet... he probably will get some feats from his latest fight.

We do atleast know he is town level+


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 30, 2014)

Zoro should be getting feats, Idk bout DC though.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 31, 2014)

Whats all this shit about Orochimaru and Tobirama saying Sauce is comparable to Madara? They said nothing of the sort, they only said that he had the potential to reach that level, not that he was on it already.

Regardless Sasuke takes this rather comfortably.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2014)

> amaterasu for sasuke which technically ignores defense


cool story shade


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 31, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Lolno.
> It's just that juubi's really weak against natural energy shit.
> That doesn't make him country+.
> Even nardo's rasengan(fused with natural shit) was able to damage juubito.



LelNope.

 iirc ,It was never stated that sasuke infused senjutsu with his amatersu (none to less if that's even possible to combine Ms techs with senjutsu) .It was naruto futon
That assisted his amatersu for more rapid flames in order to damage the jubi.

Edit: it was only stated that jugo infused his susanno with senjutsu . Not his other jutsu.

& for the sasuke being scaled to bm naruto thing. (Like I stated earlier in this thread)
It doesn't matter if sauce get's the scaling .Inevitably he will get some asspull power up, & "possibly damage & match jubidara speed. So inevitably sauce will become hst top/god tier in due time


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 31, 2014)

^how does that shit affect the price of NIKE if he get scaled to island bm?


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 31, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> ^how does that shit affect the price of NIKE if he get scaled to island bm?



Bm island to scaled get he if NIKE of price the affect shit that does how.


----------



## Stermor (Mar 31, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> I tried scaling a bit, Sasuke kept up with Naruto while they were fighting Juubito.
> If Gaara can keep up with Kakashi why not an Uchihs with EMS?



because sasuke failed to keep up a shit load of times?? 

sasuke cleary was slower then itachi, he cleary couldn't hold a candle to the raikage.. and then by one upgrade from his eyes. he suddenly skips like 5 tiers of speed?? 

sasuke versus obito sasuke never really ammounted to anything.. nor was obito fully serious.. 

sasuke's reactions might have gotten a decent boost. but he there is very little evidence that he can compete in speed with v2 Ei, or ksm naruto, or bm naruto, or bsm naruto 

not that it really matters since he should gets atleast some credit and his reaction should be plenty good to summon ps before zoro can do anything.. 

and ps should be plenty strong since even tanking 0.01% of the juubi's attacks should give him well beyond town lvl...


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 31, 2014)

Stermor said:


> because sasuke failed to keep up a shit load of times??
> 
> sasuke cleary was slower then itachi, he cleary couldn't hold a candle to the raikage.. and then by one upgrade from his eyes. he suddenly skips like 5 tiers of speed??
> 
> ...



Nope.

Some may argue that sauce cannot be scaled to Bm naruto DC (in which some cases I agree ) 
But did you just went there my friend 

Sauce in numerous occasions has been equal to BSM naruto in both speed and reaction 







(Looking for the other scans) but these two scans alone shut down that silly notion of lolbmnardofasterthansauce. There both somewhat/actually equal in speed/reaction.

But onto another topic, 

I had lately (today) been re-reading nardo & sauce vs jewbito & something caught my eye's & that is these two scans right here






Not only did they survived from being crushed by the emence force jewbito's black arms( which is his physical most strongest move) they were also smashed into the ground creating a crater(using the god tree calc & scaling from the roots put's the crater easily around 35km in length if I did it right) 

But before I go on. I wanna make this very clear for the folks who be like LolThereIsNoWaySasannoIsAsDurableAsBmNaruto.

First we need to establish that kishi numerous amount of times stated that susanno (complete & perfect sussano to be exact) is the most absolute defence in the entire manga, heck going by what the manga stated kishi believes sakaku max defense > all other 8 buiju (by obd standard, it's insane, but going what kishi indended , he is infact the tank of the buiju)

And the second thing I want to establish is that kyubi/ Bm nardo was never stated or viewed as a tank(although kyubi/bm nardo do have some nice durability feats) but the thing I can't wrap my head around is that susanno( an a attack based on maximum defense) & portrayed as the most absolute defence in the series , can't compete with bm nardo durability?  



Heck this scan clearly proves my point, but if you wanna brush this off as "lolCompleteSusannoCantBeThisDurableCauseIDontBelieveItCouldBe" then be my guess 

I'm gonna double post (explaining that black arm thingy jewbito used & how strong it was)


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 31, 2014)

Cold, maybe we have something in common.
To add to this- base Sasuke was also running alongside BM Naruto when they hit Juubito with AmateRasenShuriken, Sasuke also saved Naruto from getting hit by Juubito's Omnyodon rod.
And btw judging from the current chapter this  may eventually happen.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2014)

Lol thanks for looking up pages guys, Stermor was a little off...


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 31, 2014)

Ehm, no. Sasuke keeping up with BM Naruto is PIS.
He wasn't able to react to Ei, and one eye upgrade later, he's as fast as Naruto?
Would Sauce be able to outspeed Ei? No. There's your answer.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2014)

Also obviously not in pure speed but in reactions yeah.


----------



## Stermor (Mar 31, 2014)

are you guys really thinking sasuke the guy who was to slow to even see v2 Ei.. could now easily outspeed him in a few days and an eye upgrade lol.... 

the answer is cleary no.. bm naruto just didn't go all out on his run.. 

the gap between that is just way way to huge, for a eye to explain. which doesn't give you extra chakra, or gives you extra physical strentgh.. nor has he had time to train.. the only possible speed increase you would get from getting a superior eye would be easier time to react to high speeds.. 

but that doesn't explain the massive gap away at all..



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yes because EMS and MS are certainly comparable.  Naruto went from being far slower than a base Ei to easily outspeeding him at his top speed. Yet Sauce can't do the same. Why? Well I guess because he's the Sauce.  You act like insane jumps in speed are unprecedented. They're not. Not that it matters as what Sasuke did wasn't movement speed, it was reactions.



sage naruto was capable of reacting to the sandaime easily.. there is a good chance he could already combat Ei in sage mode.. he just surpassed Ei when using a large ammount of kyuubi chakra.. 

that is quite a bit different from going to beeing not even able to see the v2 Ei to keeping up with bm naruto..


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Stermor said:


> are you guys really thinking sasuke the guy who was to slow to even see v2 Ei.. could now easily outspeed him in a few days and an eye upgrade lol....
> 
> the answer is cleary no.. bm naruto just didn't go all out on his run..
> 
> ...



Learn to read



> Not that it matters as what Sasuke did *wasn't movement speed, it was reactions*.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 31, 2014)

Sasuke's movement speed is not up on the level of top tier body flickers such as A and KCM/BM naruto(he is a little under minato/tobirama type flickers) but his EMS allows him to get used to/follow juubito's flight speed(couldn't catch a hit or dodge him though). 

Any member who do not agree with this is downplaying.


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm actually done with this debate ,if some folks here think sauce only get's scale to mach 70 FS(although he kept up with bm nardo numerous times )& bm nardo get's the mach 300 scaling be my guess 

I wonder when sauce get's another " Lol Eye power up" & keep up (or possibly bliz jubidara), I wonder if folks here will still be like "DerpNopeItWasAnEyePowerUpSoItsPIS" 

Edit: While were on the matter, does any have a problem which my "susanno durability" argument which I stated earlier in the thread, if so explain in detail(no lolPIS that's why nardo got hurt or Lol PIS is why sauce survived bs )


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> I'm actually done with this debate ,if some folks here think sauce only get's scale to mach 70 FS(although he kept up with bm nardo numerous times )& bm nardo get's the mach 300 scaling be my guess
> 
> I wonder when sauce get's another " Lol Eye power up" & keep up (or possibly bliz jubidara), I wonder if folks here will still be like "DerpNopeItWasAnEyePowerUpSoItsPIS"
> 
> Edit: While were on the matter, does any have a problem which my "susanno durability" argument which I stated earlier in the thread, if so explain in detail(no lolPIS that's why nardo got hurt or Lol PIS is why sauce survived bs )



People underrated the shit out of Sasuke,  it truly is annoying.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 31, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> I'm actually done with this debate ,if some folks here think sauce only get's scale to mach 70 FS(although he kept up with bm nardo numerous times )& bm nardo get's the mach 300 scaling be my guess
> 
> I wonder when sauce get's another " Lol Eye power up" & keep up (or possibly bliz jubidara), I wonder if folks here will still be like "DerpNopeItWasAnEyePowerUpSoItsPIS"
> 
> Edit: While were on the matter, does any have a problem which my "susanno durability" argument which I stated earlier in the thread, if so explain in detail(no lolPIS that's why nardo got hurt or Lol PIS is why sauce survived bs )



What mach 300 scaling?


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 31, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> To add to this- base Sasuke was also running alongside BM Naruto when they hit Juubito with AmateRasenShuriken,



it wasn't BM Naruto,it was KCM.i think EMS Sasuke should be as fast as KCM Naruto anyway.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2014)

No there was one panel where he was running with Bm Naruto too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 31, 2014)

That doesn't mean Naruto was running full speed, especially if they were either running or attacking together


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That doesn't mean Naruto was running full speed, especially if they were either running or attacking together



No he probably wasn't.. just clarifying something and Sasuke can keep up with reactions only.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 31, 2014)

In regards to reactions it's fine to scale Sasuke, in regards to speed and such I'd wait till he actually does something worthwhile after getting healed


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> In regards to reactions it's fine to scale Sasuke, in regards to speed and such I'd wait till he actually does something worthwhile after getting healed



That's the point we've been making earlier man...


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 31, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That doesn't mean Naruto was running full speed, especially if they were either running or attacking together



Isnt that a safe enough feat to powerscale?

And lol at people saying 'HURR EMS is not a significant powerup'

Kakashi with only one blind MS is keeping up with Juudara. That same Kakashi who had trouble reacting to post Danzo Sasuke's arrow. He has had NO POWERUPS, he does not even have the chakracloak.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 1, 2014)

It's a fuckin' eye upgrade. It doesn't upgrade physical movement speed, it only enhances perception.
EMS increased his perception from being unable to keep track of Ei to being able to track Juubito. Barring MS techs, increase in perception is the only thing sharingan upgrades have been shown to give.
Sasuke keeping up with Naruto shouldn't be possible at fuckin' all.
And at his durability, don't even go there. There is exactly zero prove that PS is more durable than BM. Call me when PS tanks something on the level of a Juubi beam.


----------



## Dogescartes (Apr 1, 2014)

Sauce is one of the strongest guise in narutoverse. Considering the lore

He will probably fight current Madara.

Also he is part of brothers legend blah.


Kishi will make him godly in several chapter, with ninja jesus (nardo)


----------



## Lurko (Apr 1, 2014)

fedecala said:


> Sauce is one of the strongest guise in narutoverse. Considering the lore
> 
> He will probably fight current Madara.
> 
> ...



The next time we see Sasuke he might be soloing the op verse..


----------



## Stermor (Apr 1, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Learn to read



the point was about speed.... everybody knows sasuke reactions are now very good and he can react to obito.. everybody in this thread already knows sasuke wins this easily.. the question is what scaling sasuke gets.. 

and physical speed should not be included in that.....


----------



## Brooks (Apr 1, 2014)

Have you ever seen someone get steamrolled through(literally)? That's what's going to happen to Zoro in his fight against Sasuke.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2014)

Sauce with the incoming RS power-up


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyway, Sauce just got a RS power-up. Zoro's getting stomped into fucking oblivion. Not that he would've been much of a match for EMS Sauce.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 2, 2014)

Why has this thing gone up to 8 pages?
Anyone that can tank anything from Juubito, and damage his Defenses should be able to slam Zorro's face into the pavement.
This thing should have been locked by now.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 2, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke never kept up with KCM or BM Naruto when they were actually using their speed. Sasuke _merely_ ran side by side with a KCM Naruto who wasn't even using his shunshin.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 why are we still discussing this when we all now sasuke has RS son inside him ? (Next week gai will die and they get their own moon level feats)


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2014)

Soo many retarded people just vouched for Sasuke.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> why are we still discussing this when we all now sasuke has RS son inside him ? (Next week gai will die and they get their own moon level feats)


This is pre-that powerup, whatever it is.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm surprised that somehow Zoro has more votes than Sasuke now


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 2, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm surprised that somehow Zoro has more votes than Sasuke now



Latest naruto chapter clearly left a bad taste in some peoples mouths...but this is just the beginning :ho


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm surprised that somehow Zoro has more votes than Sasuke now



The votes two hours ago was 18 to 3 and then I'm guessing a bunch of butthurt faqs came in here and voted against Sasuke just because he got a huge powerup.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 3, 2014)

Or someone's fucking with you and you're too dense to realize it. The usernames of those who voted are listed when you view the poll results.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 3, 2014)

Six pages and no one has summoned Wombat yet?


----------



## Fujita (Apr 3, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Or someone's fucking with you and you're too dense to realize it. The usernames of those who voted are listed when you view the poll results.



Taco why

I was going to point this out 



Whoever thought it'd be fun to hard-delete the spam decided that your outrage over the poll was worth screwing with you


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2014)

I wasn't aware you could look at the people who voted.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 3, 2014)

Zoro - 20

Sasuke - 18


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 3, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Taco why
> 
> I was going to point this out
> 
> ...


Couldn't pass it up. Avid defense of Sasuke has always been a matter of hilarity to me, and the irony was sweet


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2014)

Now no fucks are given.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 3, 2014)

what the fuck is wrong with this poll?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2014)

It was a little prank bascially so don't fall for it, we all know who wins anyway dat Sauce


----------



## Byrd (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah we do, by the results Zoro... amazing still after tons of power upgrades, he stills loses to Zoro


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Yeah we do, by the results Zoro... amazing still after tons of power upgrades, he stills loses to Zoro



Yea whatever floats your boat bro keep getting people to vote for Zoro,  everyone knows who win in the end and thats the SAUCE.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 3, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yea whatever floats your boat bro keep getting people to vote for Zoro,  *everyone* knows who win in the end and thats the SAUCE.



> Everybody?


"looks at poll results"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2014)

RS power-up Sauce solos HST (barring you know whos)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2014)

lurker, I'll say it again, you should've kept on lurking and never registered


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 3, 2014)

Dat Zoro.
Soloing Sauce since '97.


----------



## Chad (Apr 3, 2014)

Why can't we all just be fwiends


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 3, 2014)

The poll gives more weight to all those who support quality.


----------



## Magentabeard (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 3, 2014)

^ thats obviously mister 2. 

Also


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 3, 2014)

26-19


----------

